# Bafles jbl L100 que tal son alguien los usa



## nasaserna (Jun 1, 2012)

Compañeros, tratando de conseguir unos buenos baflecitos para hi-fi, me llegaron unos viejitos pero en un muy buen estado, unos JBL L100.

Alguien sabe que tal son. todavia no he conseguito el ARTA.

y mis pruebas son de comparación y oido, en internet algunas personas dicen que estos son decentes y otras  que son hi- end, pero confío mas en mis compañeros del foro

www.galxygirl.com/.../jbl-l100-century-speakers
http://www.audioheritage.org/html/profiles/jbl/l100.htm


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 1, 2012)

Seguramente este hilo te va a ser útil, es de una modificación que le hice a unos JBL vintage, justamente, usando un tweeter XT25 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-bafles-45451/

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 3, 2012)

Gracias JuanFilas, como dije estan en muy buenas condiciones, y tienes razón un poco deficiente en brillos, coloqué uno que tenía con domo de tutanio no recuerdo la marca pues lo tenía desde hace diez años en unos cajones solo encuentro la referencia 4600 su calcomanía ilegible, mejoró sustancial la respuesta, cuando pueda conseguir el arta, haré otras pruebas, pues por el momento no he conseguído el dinero para importar los xt25
muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

Que BELLOS! Transductores electroacústicos! Sin duda, una actualización a nivel, sería un XT25. No sé mucho de High-End, Pero en ese tema del compañero Juanfilas, tendrás toda la ayuda que necesitas 

Enhorabuena por tremenda adquisición. No es cualquier cosa, es JBL!!!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 3, 2012)

Ojo que esa modificación la hice hace mucho, ahora para ese woofer eligiria otro tweeter, algo de 1.5" para poder cortar mas abajo, el XT25 se queda corto en ese aspecto.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

¿Será acaso que tiene que conseguir los reemplazos originales?
Ahora que lo veo bien, tal como dice Juanfilas, el XT25 dudo mucho que alcance a bajar en frec. lo del pequeño altavoz con cono... :S

Me muero de ganas por saber como podría resolverse eso...


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 4, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Será acaso que tiene que conseguir los reemplazos originales?
> Ahora que lo veo bien, tal como dice Juanfilas, el XT25 dudo mucho que alcance a bajar en frec. lo del pequeño altavoz con cono... :S
> 
> Me muero de ganas por saber como podría resolverse eso...


 El tweeter que usa Linkwitz en su proyecto Pluto es ideal para estos monitores, 2´´ se puede cortar a 800-1000 hz... y además, es mas barato que un XT25. 
Sino, lo hacer 3 vías y te evitas dolores de cabeza


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 5, 2012)

Muchas gracias compañeros, me di cuenta de algo que me da pena contar, pero sucede, uno de los medios de los bafles estaba dañado y justo con el empece mis pruebas de sonido, al colocar la unidad de agudos de domo de titanio se evidencó la falta de medios altos, pude constatar que uno de los dos medios estaba trabajando por debajo de su rango, al desmontarlo vi la realidad voy a empezar por repararlo/conseguirlo, y cuando pueda terminar de instalar el arta veremos, pues el oido ayuda mucho, pero como un troll nos insinuó, "si mide bien y suena mal....", que tal; si suena mal como medirá?
con todo respeto necesito luego de que me suene bien poder medir y verificar que tanto me engaña el oido.
Pues si algo esta bien hecho (técnicamente y con ética) se puede reproducir fielmente. si nó, es magia del lado oscuro.
disculpen por entrar y opinar desde mi ignorancia.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 5, 2012)

Si mide mal y te suena bien, puede que estés muy acostumbrado a un tipo de sonido en particular que te gusta, esto no es malo, pero cuando escuches el mismo instrumento en vivo (si tenés planes por supuesto) te va a sonar distinto.
 Si mide bien y te suena bien no hay mucho que hablar... Si mide bien y te suena mal, puede que estés acostumbrado a un sonido en particular con alguna coloración, de nuevo, esto no es malo, pero probablemente el sonido real de lo que estés escuchando a "tu gusto" lo toquetearías. Peeero, medir bien no significa medir plano, hay muchísimas consideraciones de sala y psicoacústicas a tomar en cuenta... 
Si mide mal y suena mal... a meter mano


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 5, 2012)

Muchas gracias Juanfilas, les informaré de mis avances.


----------



## juliangp (Oct 13, 2013)

Como consiguen esas cosas, por ebay?


----------

